# Issues and Fixes



## TGSAdmin

This thread is to outline some of the issues with the transfer.

If you see any issues please post them here and I will make sure they get fixed.

If you're having an issue please be sure to include which browser you are using.

The transfer is about 80% complete, but as we finish up there should not be too many issues left.

All users will have to reset their passwords. Passwords did not convey.

Here's a link to do that:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/login.php?do=lostpw

I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How do we tell if there is a new post? The only reason I found some were the 'last person to post' was different.... It used to be orange now I have no clue....


----------



## Dayna

I see at the top of the screen there is a "new posts" thing. Also I see a lot of red x's... I'm not sure if anyone else has that?


----------



## TGSAdmin

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How do we tell if there is a new post? The only reason I found some were the 'last person to post' was different.... It used to be orange now I have no clue....





Dayna said:


> I see at the top of the screen there is a "new posts" thing. Also I see a lot of red x's... I'm not sure if anyone else has that?


http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/search.php?do=getnew

There's a direct link to it, but it is in the black navbar located at the top of the page.

Let me know if you need a screen shot.


----------



## Dayna

Here is what I see, Lots of red x's.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I see the new post tag at the top... but those are not new?? and why are some of the replies gone from some threads? and I have less posts then I did....


----------



## rosti

Is there a "View Active Topics" anymore? I find this very hard to navigate.


----------



## Wild_Sunshine

Why aren't the images visible? The only thing that shows up will be "attached images" and underneath are little blank boxes......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

rosti said:


> Is there a "View Active Topics" anymore? I find this very hard to navigate.


So do I...


----------



## Dayna

I think once the kinks are worked out you guys will like this format a lot better. I own a parrot site and we run vBulletin as our forum software and I'm waaaaay past an upgrade. I don't have a decent internet connection and I need several hours to complete an upgrade.

I don't envy the work ahead of you Austin! I know exactly what a pain in the tooshie this can be.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Dayna said:


> I think once the kinks are worked out you guys will like this format a lot better. I own a parrot site and we run vBulletin as our forum software and I'm waaaaay past an upgrade. I don't have a decent internet connection and I need several hours to complete an upgrade.
> 
> I don't envy the work ahead of you Austin! I know exactly what a pain in the tooshie this can be.


I agree. Site changes are always tough to get the hang of (and everyone complains at first) but then once everyone gets used to it and the site is running smoothly again, you can enjoy the many improvements.


----------



## rosti

Never mind. If you click on New Posts, it is just like active topics.


----------



## TGSAdmin

We're still finishing the transfer. Images have a tendency to take the longest. 

I appreciate the support for the new software. I've been through some older threads and I think we'll be able to get on some of your ideas quickly.


----------



## ForumTech

Attachments should be fully working now.


----------



## Dayna

Yes there are threads and posts missing. Specifically I noticed the one that a members husband died yesterday.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Thank you Austin Im excited you can accomplish what I couldnt for the members


----------



## ForumTech

Dayna said:


> Yes there are threads and posts missing. Specifically I noticed the one that a members husband died yesterday.


Do you recall the user name whom started that thread?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I dont understand how to find current topics!
My page is all messed up


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Dayna said:


> Yes there are threads and posts missing. Specifically I noticed the one that a members husband died yesterday.


Dreamcatcher


----------



## StaceyRosado

at the top it says "new post" thats the view active topics


----------



## freedomstarfarm

ok I am Very confused. I thought something was up with my computer then I finally get on and it is all different. 
Now I am reading and seeing there are new admins and people. Did the Goat Spot sell?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

StaceyRoop said:


> at the top it says "new post" thats the view active topics


ok see that now. 
Is this tem or where is the info on the stuff going on?


----------



## StaceyRosado

this is the new site - its so cool 

SHould be fixed up real nice soon.

Im working on a post to inform everyone of all the new changes.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

StaceyRoop said:


> at the top it says "new post" thats the view active topics


every Time i click ThaT differenT posTs show up someTimes currenT someTimes from This afTernoon. ?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

ForumTech said:


> Do you recall the user name whom started that thread?


DreamcaTcher


----------



## ForumTech

I don't see that user, are you referring to dreamchaser?

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/update-my-husband-127772/


----------



## ForumTech

If not that thread, there could be a few missing threads if they were posted on 9/10.

We planned to do the transfer then but the Godaddy hacking prevented that.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes thats who she is referring too


----------



## freedomstarfarm

ForumTech said:


> I don't see that user, are you referring to dreamchaser?
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/update-my-husband-127772/


yes ThaT is her. sorry I was a biT off.


----------



## RunAround

You own GoDaddy?



ForumTech said:


> If not that thread, there could be a few missing threads if they were posted on 9/10.
> 
> We planned to do the transfer then but the Godaddy hacking prevented that.


----------



## ForumTech

RunAround said:


> You own GoDaddy?


No the domain registrar and DNS is at Godaddy.


----------



## RunAround

Oh, that makes sense then why you could do it the other day.


----------



## TGSAdmin

RunAround said:


> You own GoDaddy?


I wish!

There was an incident a few days ago where a group of hackers attacked the GoDaddy servers.

It caused a disruption in the transfer.


----------



## Zarafia

Dayna said:


> I think once the kinks are worked out you guys will like this format a lot better. I own a parrot site and we run vBulletin as our forum software and I'm waaaaay past an upgrade. I don't have a decent internet connection and I need several hours to complete an upgrade.
> 
> I don't envy the work ahead of you Austin! I know exactly what a pain in the tooshie this can be.


Dayna, I didn't know you owned a parrot forum. I'll have to check it out, I've been a parrothead for 30+ years .


----------



## Boondachs

Austin - a quick question, how long will it take to time out if you have been inactive? I seem to keep getting bounced out, but I'm doing other things as well as looking here so I'm not on this board continuously. Thanks!


----------



## ForumTech

If you click the Remember Me? box, it will keep you logged in indefinitely.

If you keep getting logged out, you need to clear the cookies for TGS. The previous forum software cookies are conflicting with the new cookies.


----------



## Stacykins

I can't make a hyperlink in my signature. In fact, I just tried, the hyperlink button on this post is not working, either. So that is a problem I have noticed with the new platform.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

yep my phoTo is sTill missing. should i now TRy and redo iT myself? yesTerday was Told iT was being worked on?


----------



## TGSAdmin

Stacykins said:


> I can't make a hyperlink in my signature. In fact, I just tried, the hyperlink button on this post is not working, either. So that is a problem I have noticed with the new platform.


Here's link to add back your signature.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature



freedomstarfarm said:


> yep my phoTo is sTill missing. should i now TRy and redo iT myself? yesTerday was Told iT was being worked on?


Please go ahead and upload it again.

Here's a link.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar


----------



## Stacykins

Austin said:


> Here's link to add back your signature.
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> Please go ahead and upload it again.
> 
> Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar


 Yes, I know how to edit and add back the signature, I've used this type of platform before. I cannot use the hyperlink button, to add a hyperlink to my signature, that is the problem. You know, the button that looks like this: http://drjill-live.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/hyperlink-logo-images.jpg The world with the two chain links. Not working.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The picture I had in my Sig. is just a link now.... is there any way to fix it? I tried and couldn't figure it out....


----------



## freedomstarfarm

will give iT a TRy


----------



## TGSAdmin

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The picture I had in my Sig. is just a link now.... is there any way to fix it? I tried and couldn't figure it out....


From the Edit Signature screen,

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature

then upload your image.

After you have uploaded you will see the image and next to it a button called "insert signature picture". Click that and it will be added.

Please let me know if you need screen shots of the process.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not seeing where I upload it... Screen shots would help..


----------



## TGSAdmin

*How to upload a signature image*

1. Access your signature edit page.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature

2. Choose the file you want to use. 








3. Upload that file.








4. After upload is complete Insert the Signature Picture.









5. Save your Signature.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't have that.. 

Where that is I have Signature Permissions:

Allow Basic BB Code Yes
Allow Color BB Code Yes
Allow Size BB Code Yes
Allow Font BB Code Yes
Allow Alignment BB Code Yes
Allow List BB Code Yes
Allow Link BB Code Yes
Allow HTML No
Allow Image BB Code No
Allow Code BB Code No
Allow PHP BB Code No
Allow HTML BB Code No
Allow Quote BB Code Yes
Allow Smilies Yes
Can Upload Images for Signature No
Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature No


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is there a way I can fix the fact that I can't post a pic in my sig. under my control panel?


----------



## Dayna

Zarafia said:


> Dayna, I didn't know you owned a parrot forum. I'll have to check it out, I've been a parrothead for 30+ years .


Cool! Its Avian Nation!


----------



## mmiller

*Time Difference?*

The time on TGS is about 4 hours off. Its 3:15 here an the screen is saying it 7:30 is that me or???


----------



## freedomstarfarm

mmiller said:


> The time on TGS is about 4 hours off. Its 3:15 here an the screen is saying it 7:30 is that me or???


ThaT is someThing I acTually figured ouT. IT is someThing you can change in your seTTings. wish I could remember how To Tell ya buT iT is There somewhere.


----------



## Gumtree

I like it.... good job! :thumbup:

I spotted a typo before, I think, when you hover over the Login button, it says Login or *Regiter* rather then Register, just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## milkmaid

> The time on TGS is about 4 hours off. Its 3:15 here an the screen is saying it 7:30 is that me or???


My Account at the top of the screen -> Control Panel -> Edit Options. Scroll down that page and there is a place where you can change your time zone.


----------



## Stacykins

*sigh* 

Not meaning to be difficult here. Having avatar problems.

My avatar that I am trying to upload is 100 x 100 pixels, and only 9kb, well within the imposed avatar limits of 125 x 125/19.5 kb. But each time I attempt to upload it, the website tells me that the file is too large. How much smaller do I need to make it for it to work?

Edit: Well, it wasn't working as a link through photobucket, but I saved and then directly uploaded it to my computer, and it worked. Yay.


----------



## Zarafia

Dayna said:


> Cool! Its Avian Nation!


I'll totally check you out, once I'm done exploring the new place here .


----------



## NubianLover

I posted this in another thread as well. 
One of my posts that was in Caprine Special Care is gone?  There was some helpful information in there.... I had just posted it only a few days ago. I did a search and cannot find it?
Also, will there be a way that posts will change color as we read them like before? This isn't a big deal to me, but it was much easier than seeing all the unread posts. 
Thanks for any help! I do like the new look though!


----------



## TGSAdmin

NubianLover said:


> I posted this in another thread as well.
> One of my posts that was in Caprine Special Care is gone?  There was some helpful information in there.... I had just posted it only a few days ago. I did a search and cannot find it?
> Also, will there be a way that posts will change color as we read them like before? This isn't a big deal to me, but it was much easier than seeing all the unread posts.
> Thanks for any help! I do like the new look though!


We lost post from 9:00 am Monday till 5:00 pm Tuesday night.

If you posted during that period it's lost. I'm sorry. We had no control over that.

As for the post changing color, the post did it, or the links in the threads listings did?


----------



## milkmaid

> Also, will there be a way that posts will change color as we read them like before? This isn't a big deal to me, but it was much easier than seeing all the unread posts.
> Thanks for any help! I do like the new look though!


Yes, they do. I think there's even more color coding than with the old forum...I haven't quite learned to translate it yet, but if you notice, there are posts in bold, in blue, and/or with a red envelope next to them. I think it depends on whether you have posted in that thread, whether you have read the last post, etc.


----------



## milkmaid

Austin, in the old forum, when I wrote a reply to a thread and then clicked "Submit," and if somebody had written and submitted a reply before I did, then a message would pop up and it would show me the other person's post. That way people wouldn't be posting at the same time without knowing it.
Can you have a feature like that on this forum? It's not a big deal, but I liked that feature.
THANK YOU for taking the time to listen to all our complaints and suggestions!! It is very very kind of you!


----------



## NubianLover

Austin said:


> We lost post from 9:00 am Monday till 5:00 pm Tuesday night.
> 
> If you posted during that period it's lost. I'm sorry. We had no control over that.
> 
> As for the post changing color, the post did it, or the links in the threads listings did?


Ok, that's a bummer, but I understand.

As to the posts changing color.... I believe anything we hadn't read was like a yellowish color. After we had read that thread it would change to black. That was easy for me. I do see things are changing to blue after I've read them, but before they'd also change back to yellow if someone else posted within that thread. I do see all the envelopes off to the side and such.... Not sure what those mean as I did click on one to see if it changed after I read it, but nothing happened. Hope that makes sense!

Btw, I also love the feature of being able to "like" other peoples comments!


----------



## milkmaid

Help - when I click on the "Goats" tab, it goes to "Veterinarians" instead!


----------



## TGSAdmin

milkmaid said:


> Help - when I click on the "Goats" tab, it goes to "Veterinarians" instead!


I just noticed that.

I'm trying to get it resolved.

I will look into the read post changing color and see if it's something we can't figure out.


----------



## Texas.girl

I just tried to add my sig pic again and every time I was told the file ext. is wrong. I tried both jpeg and PNG. But each time I was told my jpeg file ext. is wrong. Also, I am no longer getting emails telling me someone has posted to a thread I have posted to or even started. I started a thread yesterday and got a bunch of posts but not a single email informing me of those posts. Is this something I need to fix and if so how, or is this one more problem you guys are working on?


----------



## TGSAdmin

I'm showing you as set to receive daily email notifications. 

Do you want me to change it to instant? 

As for the image, what size is it?


----------



## milkmaid

Thanks for fixing the "Goats" tab, Austin!


----------



## TGSAdmin

I'm sorry it was messed up to begin with.


----------



## NubianLover

milkmaid said:


> Thanks for fixing the "Goats" tab, Austin!


Mine is still going to the veterinarians tab....


----------



## Zarafia

NubianLover said:


> Mine is still going to the veterinarians tab....


Mine is fixed.

And BTW I added my good goat vets. Thanks for that Vet tab!


----------



## caprine crazy

I really wish I could have my old password back. I don't like the password I was given. I will never remember it. So, if we could make our own passwords, that would be nice.


----------



## Zarafia

caprine crazy said:


> I really wish I could have my old password back. I don't like the password I was given. I will never remember it. So, if we could make our own passwords, that would be nice.


You can change your password back to the old one (that's what I did). I think you can do it by going to your user control panel. I think there's an option "change password" right there.


----------



## Zarafia

Yep. If you go to "My Account" at the top of your screen you can scroll down to "Edit e-mail/password".


----------



## TGSAdmin

or you can always send me a private message and I can handle it.


----------



## Texas.girl

I finally got 1 email from goat spot. The posts were made yesterday and I had already seen them, but at least something is happening. I use to get notified promptly when someone responded to my posts. I am sure there are more posts on other threads I have commented on but since I stopped receiving goat spot emails I have no idea.


----------



## TGSAdmin

Texas.girl said:


> I finally got 1 email from goat spot. The posts were made yesterday and I had already seen them, but at least something is happening. I use to get notified promptly when someone responded to my posts. I am sure there are more posts on other threads I have commented on but since I stopped receiving goat spot emails I have no idea.


I changed your setting to instant. You will receive emails when you are subscribed to a thread.

Here's a link to see what you're subscribed to.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription


----------



## Texas.girl

Thank you. Is there a reason we are now required to have at least 10 characters in our message?


----------



## TGSAdmin

Texas.girl said:


> Thank you. Is there a reason we are now required to have at least 10 characters in our message?


I just changed it to 5.

It cuts down on thread length and page load times by not allowing one word responses.


----------



## Ozark Lady

I changed my password. Once I changed it, I got a message that there were no posts???
So I closed Goatspot and tried logging back in with my original password... it worked instantly, Yeah!
I was concerned when it didn't say "new password activated" or something similar. But, it worked so that was good!


----------



## Boondachs

I just tried to upload some pictures and received the error


I am using Mozilla Firefox as my browser.

What am I doing wrong?

Thank you!


----------



## Boondachs

Sorry, looks like the print screen i put in my message didn't come through....

Error was "You submission coiuld not be processed because a security token was missing. If this occured unexpectedly please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error."

Thanks again.


----------



## Boondachs

So I did manage to post pics, but could only upload 1 at a time.


----------



## liz

Boondachs... you can send Austin a pm with any tech problems, he's been working on different issues the last week and can help with your problem.


----------



## DavyHollow

the top bar tells me I have 16 notifications, but I can't figure out what it means by that; my PM box is empty!

I love that there is a like button though!! YAY!


----------



## DavyHollow

nevermind, it was notifying me that I hadn't read my sent messages, which was weird, but all fixed now! Site will take some getting used to, but I like it!


----------

